# Halloween Themed Pet Photo's?



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey 

Just curious to know if anybody has taken any Halloween themed photo's of their hedgehogs or other pets..

Would love to see them!

:twisted::twisted:

I would like to do some with my animals but lack creativity :lol:


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I've done Brox the bearded dragon so far. Still have so many others to do yet. I'll add em here as I do em!


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

@FinnickHog 

He is a handsome little fella !

Can't wait to see the others


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We've been doing a halloween theme photo contest since 2011, all the pics can be seen here 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Finnick didn't make it in time for the contest this year, but here he is anyway!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My girl was a beanie baby this year.


----------



## Tacothehedgehog (Oct 24, 2016)

Taco went as hogzilla for his first halloween! You guys can also check out his instagram  https://www.instagram.com/hedgy.taco/?hl=en


----------

